# خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2007)

خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة 


توصل علماء النفس الى الكشف عن اسرار استمرار الحياة السعيدة بين المتزوجين، و تنبأت دراسة حديثة اجرتها جامعة واشنطن" مَن مِن المتزوجين حديثا سوف يستمر زواجه ومن سيتنهي بالطلاق؟"

و بناءا على هذه الدراسة هناك عدد من الافكارالتي تعطي لمحة عن الحياة الزوجية في المستقبل و منها:

1- عندما يكون الحديث عن الخطط المستقبلية على الزوج او الزوجة استخدام كلمة "نحن" بدلا من "انا".

2- على الزوج او الزوجة ان يذكر كل منهما الاخر بالخير ويعطي انطباعا لمن يتحدث اليه بانه فخور بزوجته او هي فخورة بزوجها.

3- تطابق وجهات النظر، وان يعزز كل منهما وجهة نظر الأخر اثناء الحديث.

4- ان يكون لكل واحد منهما ذكريات واضحة عن تاريخ اول لقاء جمعهما، و ان يتذكرا تفاصيل اليوم الذي اتفقا فيه على الزواج.

5- الا يتصرف الزوجان بسلبية تجاه المصاعب التي لاقتهما في حياتهما. و ان يتذكرا ان كل سحابة لابد ان تمطر يوما ما..​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

حلوين قوى النصائح دى يا كاندى

ميرسى كتير عليها​


----------



## nonaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

جميل اوى يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين قوى النصائح دى يا كاندى
> 
> ميرسى كتير عليها​



ميرسى ليكى يا اجمل فراشه

نورتى​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



nonaa قال:


> جميل اوى يا كاندى
> تسلم ايدك​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## gigi angel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

مرسى اوى على الموضوع ده 
بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



germen قال:


> مرسى اوى على الموضوع ده
> بجد موضوع جميل



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

*موضوع جميل يارب كل الأزواج يسمعوا كلامك  *
*المسيح معك*​


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *موضوع جميل يارب كل الأزواج يسمعوا كلامك  *
> *المسيح معك*​




شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا ساره​


----------



## koka_jesus (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

جميل اوى يا كاندى  ​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



koka_jesus قال:


> جميل اوى يا كاندى  ​



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*

ميرسى ياكاندى ياقمر للموضوع
ويارب كل زوجين يستفيدوا علشان يعيشوا 
حياة سعيدة مع بعض​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خمسة اسرار لحياة زوجية سعيدة*



mrmr120 قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى ياقمر للموضوع
> ويارب كل زوجين يستفيدوا علشان يعيشوا
> حياة سعيدة مع بعض​



يارب يا مرموره 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------

